# Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2012)

*Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Spam einstellen und ernsthaft mit Thema der Meldung befassen bitte.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Geheimdienste werden dafür sicher Verwendung haben aber das sowas nie für Viren genutzt wird können die Forscher vergessen. Das Internet wurde erfunden um Daten für Sinnvolle Zwecke schnell senden zu können und was ist daraus geworden? Jedemenge Webseiten und Viren, früher oder später wird dann auch diese Methode mit der Zeittarnkappe für Viren verwendet da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Haemi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Falls irgendjemand versteht wie das funktioniert, kann er mir das bitte erklären. Ich habe gerade versucht das nachzuvollziehen, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht drauf.


----------



## Torsley (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

hier ist eine erklärung die man halbwegs nachvollziehen kann. =D


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Habe auf Wikipedia mal nen Artikel über Glasfaserkabel gefunde und über ihre Funktionsweise wie sowas geht was die forscher machen wollen also die genauere Funktionsweise steht nicht mal im PCGH Artikel, sorry PCGH aber mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht gewesen

Wikipedia-Glasfaserkabel

Danke Torsley jetzt ist es auch einfacher geworden zu verstehen mit dem Zug und Auto Beispiel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Torsley schrieb:


> hier ist eine erklärung die man halbwegs nachvollziehen kann. =D


 
Was das ganze mit Datenverkehr zu tun haben soll, ist mir irgendwie weiterhin schleierhaft. Okay, ja: Sie spalten einen Lichtstrahl auf und können beide Teile mit einem zeitlichen Versatz weiterleiten, der so groß ist, dass sogar eine räumliche Lücke entsteht.
Aber wie man damit Daten sicherer übertragen oder aber abhören kann, kapiere zumindest ich nicht. Das Problem ist doch nicht die Anordnung der Signale im Kabel, sondern die Abzweigung von Signalen aus dem Kabel, ohne dass das jemand merkt. Ein Apparat, bei dem hinten das rauskommt, was vorne reingeht, sollte dem Gesetz der Energieerhaltung zu Folge aber nichts abzweigen. Und er lässt sich auch nicht unbemerkt die Signalbahn einbringen.


----------



## mmayr (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Die sinnlose Bildergalerie weglassen, dann hätte die News eine Daseinsberechtigung. Wobei, was hat das wiederum mit PC-Games-HARDWARE zu tun? 

Eine Lücke in einem Lichtstrahl von weniger als 1 Picosekunde? Ob da viele Daten Platz haben? Müssten kleine Viren sein, die sich damit verbreiten lassen. Wobei, die Kleinen sind die Gefährlichsten!


----------



## Haemi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Also, ich glaube ich habe es jetzt verstanden. Und komme zum Ergebnis es droht keine Gefahr für den PC. Man müsste das Signal spalten, zwei Leitungen IN den PC führen, dort die versteckten Daten entnehmen und verarbeiten, anschließend das gespaltene Signal zusammenfügen und normal weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was das ganze mit Datenverkehr zu tun haben soll, ist mir irgendwie weiterhin schleierhaft. Okay, ja: Sie spalten einen Lichtstrahl auf und können beide Teile mit einem zeitlichen Versatz weiterleiten, der so groß ist, dass sogar eine räumliche Lücke entsteht.
> Aber wie man damit Daten sicherer übertragen oder aber abhören kann, kapiere zumindest ich nicht. Das Problem ist doch nicht die Anordnung der Signale im Kabel, sondern die Abzweigung von Signalen aus dem Kabel, ohne dass das jemand merkt. Ein Apparat, bei dem hinten das rauskommt, was vorne reingeht, sollte dem Gesetz der Energieerhaltung zu Folge aber nichts abzweigen. Und er lässt sich auch nicht unbemerkt die Signalbahn einbringen.


Eventuell kann man in die Lücke einen Code einbauen, der zur Erkennung sicherer Daten dient, aber wenn da jemand noch zusätzlich etwas einschleusen kann, dürfte das dann nicht mehr erkannt werden.  

Ist jetzt nur eine Idee, auf die ich wegen dem Auto Beispiel gekommen in.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Januar 2012)

Praktisch! 

Wäre das zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges vorhanden/nutzbar gewesen, wäre ein heißer Krieg, in punkto Erstschlag, mit Erfolg gekröhnt gewesen. Es hätte dem Gegener die Zeit gefehlt, Gegenmaßnahmen einzuleiten.

Natürlich reicht eine kurze Unterbrechung, die man nicht wahrnimmt aus, um Veränderungen in einem System einzuleiten, zumal z.B. keine Alarme, wegen nicht Vorhandensein einer Bedrohung, ausgelöst werden.

Solange der Gegener keine Ahnung von solch einer Möglichkeit hat, kann er auch nichts dagegen machen. 

So wie beim Katz und Maus Spiel, zwischen Virus und Antivirus!

Unterschwellige Werbung funktioniert fast genauso, oder hats schon mal jemand gemerkt!

Da werden bestimmte Produkte, oder andere Sachen (die auf indirektem Wege zur Verführung leiten sollen) für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde eingeblendet, ohne das wir es bewußt verarbeiten können, da wir zu Denkträge sind, um es bewußt zu verarbeiten. 

Das Auge in Verbindung mit dem Gehirn, sind jedoch schneller und haben es trotzdem gespeichert. 

Sobald man mit dem Eingeblendeten Produkt konfrontiert wird, kommt es einem vertraut vor, so das man geneigt ist es zu kaufen. 

Wohl dem, der einen gesunden Verstand hat und sich Beherrschen kann!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was das ganze mit Datenverkehr zu tun haben soll, ist mir irgendwie weiterhin schleierhaft. Okay, ja: Sie spalten einen Lichtstrahl auf und können beide Teile mit einem zeitlichen Versatz weiterleiten, der so groß ist, dass sogar eine räumliche Lücke entsteht.
> Aber wie man damit Daten sicherer übertragen oder aber abhören kann, kapiere zumindest ich nicht. Das Problem ist doch nicht die Anordnung der Signale im Kabel, sondern die Abzweigung von Signalen aus dem Kabel, ohne dass das jemand merkt. Ein Apparat, bei dem hinten das rauskommt, was vorne reingeht, sollte dem Gesetz der Energieerhaltung zu Folge aber nichts abzweigen. Und er lässt sich auch nicht unbemerkt die Signalbahn einbringen.


 
Warum nicht, technisch gesehen machen wir doch solche Sachen schon länger, in dem Frequenzen auf einer Trägerwelle mitschwingen und am Ende hören wir doch nur z.B. die Musik, oder sehen ein Fernsehbild. Gleichzeitig läuft auch der Teletext mit.

Ein Splitter teilt ein Signal auch auf und folglich die übermittelten Daten, sonst könnte man über die Telefonleitung nicht gleichzeitig Telefonieren und Surfen.

Das Licht/Wellen beugbar in seiner Abstrahlrichtung ist, zeigt dir jede Bildröhre, wobei auch unterschiedliche Lichtstrecken trotzdem insgesamt den gewünschten Bildinhalt anzeigen.



Inwieweit beispielsweise, eine Billionstelsekunde von den zu Schädigenden messbar ist, in der ein Signalinhalt verändert wurde, ist meiner Meinung, die entscheidende Frage!


----------



## cosmicspy3 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Da haben die ja die relativitätstheorie wiederlegt. Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 300000km/s ist maximal und lässt sich doch eig. nicht beschleunigen, wenn ja liegt eben Einstein falsch .


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



cosmicspy3 schrieb:


> Da haben die ja die relativitätstheorie wiederlegt. Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 300000km/s ist maximal und lässt sich doch eig. nicht beschleunigen, wenn ja liegt eben Einstein falsch .



Und was passiert wenn man Teilchen ausbremst statt zu beschleunigen??? Dann liegt ein Teil eben knapp unterhalb der Lichtgeschwindigkeit und der andere die volle Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Der andere Punkt ist das Einsteins Lichtgeschwindigkeit doch aufs Vakuum bezogen ist, und da Licht Teilchen und Welleneigenschaften vereint könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das sich die Teilchen in Feststoffen weiter beschleunigt werden könnten, nur so ne Idee..


----------



## qwerqwer99 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



cosmicspy3 schrieb:


> Da haben die ja die relativitätstheorie wiederlegt. Lichtgeschwindigkeit von 300000km/s ist maximal und lässt sich doch eig. nicht beschleunigen, wenn ja liegt eben Einstein falsch .


Nein, wenn man von Lichtgeschwindigkeit redet meint man die Geschwindigkeit des Lichtes im Vakuum. Licht durch feste Materie geleitet ist langsamer als durch das Vakuum. Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Eventuell kann man in die Lücke einen Code einbauen, der zur Erkennung sicherer Daten dient, aber wenn da jemand noch zusätzlich etwas einschleusen kann, dürfte das dann nicht mehr erkannt werden.
> 
> Ist jetzt nur eine Idee, auf die ich wegen dem Auto Beispiel gekommen in.



Aber der Witz ist doch, dass diese Lücke nur während der Spaltung existiert. Wenn ich da ein zusätzliches Signal auf die Leitung gebe, dann sehe ich drei Möglichkeiten:
- Wellenlänge des Zusatzes aus der Lücke entspricht der zu beschleunigenden Wellenlänge: Der Zusatz bewegt sich mit dem nach hinten verlagerten Teil der Nachricht, kommt also immer vor dieser an und somit nach der Zusammenführung als eigenständiges Signal vor dem wieder zusammengefügten an.
- Wellenlänge entspricht dem noch zu verlangsamenden Teil: Der Zusatz kommt als eigenständiges Signal dahinter an.
- Wellenlänge liegt dazwischen: Es kommt höchstwahrscheinlich zu einer Überschneidung, das Signal trifft zeitgleich an, d.h. beide stören sich gegenseitig und sind nicht mehr erkennbar.

Was hat man damit gewonnen 




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Praktisch! ...



Hinweis:


			
				forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 2.5 Sonstiges
> ...
> - Doppelposts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Posts des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die "ändern" Funktion.
> ...
> ...



Sollte man vielleicht besonders beachten, wenn man sich nicht an der laufenden Diskussion über spekulativ mögliche Anwendungen beteiligen möchte, sondern stattdessen Phantasien über die Folgen von Anwendungen, die nicht einmal hypothetisch möglich wären, verbreitet und im gleichen Atemzug noch Urban Legends dran hängt :rollen.



> Warum nicht, technisch gesehen machen wir doch solche Sachen schon länger, in dem Frequenzen auf einer Trägerwelle mitschwingen und am Ende hören wir doch nur z.B. die Musik, oder sehen ein Fernsehbild. Gleichzeitig läuft auch der Teletext mit. Ein Splitter teilt ein Signal auch auf und folglich die übermittelten Daten, sonst könnte man über die Telefonleitung nicht gleichzeitig Telefonieren und Surfen.



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Teletext während des Zeilensprungs übertragen wird und somit auf Seiten der Übertragung einfach nur ein merkwürdiger Bildinhalt ist, beschreibst du Verfahren, bei denen Informationen auf einer Leitung in verschiedenen Frequenzbändern übertragen werden. Das Analog bei der optischen Übertragung ist WDM und ein alter Hut, der aber weder Dateneinschleusung noch Manipulation beinhaltet oder ermöglich.



> Das Licht/Wellen beugbar in seiner Abstrahlrichtung ist, zeigt dir jede Bildröhre, wobei auch unterschiedliche Lichtstrecken trotzdem insgesamt den gewünschten Bildinhalt anzeigen.



? Es zweifelt niemand die Beugung von Licht an und abgesehen davon, dass in einer Bildröhre Elektronen unterwegs sind: Was hat das bitte schön mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun??



> Inwieweit beispielsweise, eine Billionstelsekunde von den zu Schädigenden messbar ist, in der ein Signalinhalt verändert wurde, ist meiner Meinung, die entscheidende Frage!


 
Na wenn das deine Meinung ist...
Für den Rest der Welt ist es jedenfalls ziemlich einfach, Sekundenbruchteile zu messen und es ist egal, wieviel Zeit man sich bei der Erkennung von Manipulationen lässt. Erkennbar werden die durch Verschlüsselungs und Datenkorrekturmechanismen und das größte Hinderniss schon beim Abhören ist das unbemerkte Einklinken in den Übertragungsweg, das bei optischer Kommunikation nunmal einen Verbindungsabbruch verursacht (und im Anschluss ggf. noch eine erkennbare Veränderung der Qualitäten des Lichtleiters)




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der andere Punkt ist das Einsteins Lichtgeschwindigkeit doch aufs Vakuum bezogen ist, und da Licht Teilchen und Welleneigenschaften vereint könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das sich die Teilchen in Feststoffen weiter beschleunigt werden könnten, nur so ne Idee..


 
Beschleunigen gegenüber der Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist, gerade nach Einstein, nicht möglich. Vermutlich ist hier eine Beschleunigung gegenüber der typischen Geschwindigkeit dieser Wellenlänge in einer typischen Glasfaser gemeint.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Ich habe Bedenken, was die Erklärung angeht. Nicht, daß ich an den Angaben der Wissenschaftler zweifle, aber mich interessiert folgendes:
- Was ist ein "Ereignis"? Was genau ist damit gemeint?
- Wenn Licht beschleunigt wird, müßte es ja schneller sein als das Licht. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## Glühbirne (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken, was die Erklärung angeht. Nicht, daß ich an den Angaben der Wissenschaftler zweifle, aber mich interessiert folgendes:
> - Was ist ein "Ereignis"? Was genau ist damit gemeint?
> - Wenn Licht beschleunigt wird, müßte es ja schneller sein als das Licht. Wie ist das möglich?



Das "Ereignis" kannst Du dir vorstellen, wie eine Veränderung oder Beeinflussung eines Prozesses, die am Ende des Prozesses aber nicht mehr zu entdecken ist, bzw. "versteckt" wurde.
Angenommen, man betrachtet eine Landstraße mit einem kurzen Waldabschnitt, auf der durch mehrere Autos ein Verkehrsfluss entsteht. Läuft nun hinter den z.B. ersten drei Autos ein Tier über die Straße, müssen die Autos hinter den ersten Drei abbremsen. Hat das Tier die Straße überquert, können diese wieder anfahren und die Lücke zu den ersten drei Autos aufschließen. Verlassen die Autos nun den Waldabschnitt der Landstraße, kann man als Beobachter keinen Unterschied zu der Autoformation vor dem Waldabschnitt erkennen (die Lücke durch den Wildwechsel wurde wieder aufgeschlossen, bzw. "versteckt").

Licht hat Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Immer. 
Wenn Du zum Beispiel bei einem fahrenden Auto die Scheinwerfer einschaltest, überschreitet die Geschwindigkeit des Scheinwerferlichts, trotz der zusätzlichen Auto-Geschwindigkeit, nicht die Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
In dem Fall wurde das Licht aufgespalten in verschiedene Wellenlängen, mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



> Aber der Witz ist doch, dass diese Lücke nur während der Spaltung existiert. Wenn ich da ein zusätzliches Signal auf die Leitung gebe, dann sehe ich drei Möglichkeiten:
> - Wellenlänge des Zusatzes aus der Lücke entspricht der zu beschleunigenden Wellenlänge: Der Zusatz bewegt sich mit dem nach hinten verlagerten Teil der Nachricht, kommt also immer vor dieser an und somit nach der Zusammenführung als eigenständiges Signal vor dem wieder zusammengefügten an.
> - Wellenlänge entspricht dem noch zu verlangsamenden Teil: Der Zusatz kommt als eigenständiges Signal dahinter an.
> - Wellenlänge liegt dazwischen: Es kommt höchstwahrscheinlich zu einer Überschneidung, das Signal trifft zeitgleich an, d.h. beide stören sich gegenseitig und sind nicht mehr erkennbar.


Eigentlich müsste es dann ja mit der beschleunigten Wellenlänge gleich laufen. 

Noch mal das Beispiel mit den Autos...
Wenn ein Teil einer Kolonne wegen einem Bahnschranken halten muss, kann sich ja ein Auto nach dem Bahnübergang aus einer Seitenstraße an den vorderen Teil anschließen und wenn dann der Rest aufschließt, fällt das neue Auto nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Singler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Licht hat Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Immer.



Nein, falsch! Licht breitet sich nur im masselosen Raum (Vakuum) mit seiner maximalen Geschwindigkeit aus. Wenn es sich durch eine Masse (bzw Gas, Wasser etc) bewegen muss, wird es abgebremst bzw. sogar zum Stillstand gebracht (Licht kann zB kein Stein passieren, wohl aber Luft und auch Glas, wenn auch bei letzterem um die Hälfe langsamer als im Vakuum).


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Ich hatte zuerst auch den Denkfehler "Licht ist überall gleich schnell". Aber es ist vom Medium abhängig. Innerhalb eines Mediums ist es immer gleich schnell.

Neu ist mir, das wenn es aufgespalten wird, die Wellen unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten haben. Aber vielleicht liegt es ja an den Wellenlängen. Keine Ahnung.
Dachte das jede Form von Strahlung Lichtgeschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## Cuddleman (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der Witz ist doch, dass diese Lücke nur während der Spaltung existiert. Wenn ich da ein zusätzliches Signal auf die Leitung gebe, dann sehe ich drei Möglichkeiten:
> - Wellenlänge des Zusatzes aus der Lücke entspricht der zu beschleunigenden Wellenlänge: Der Zusatz bewegt sich mit dem nach hinten verlagerten Teil der Nachricht, kommt also immer vor dieser an und somit nach der Zusammenführung als eigenständiges Signal vor dem wieder zusammengefügten an.
> - Wellenlänge entspricht dem noch zu verlangsamenden Teil: Der Zusatz kommt als eigenständiges Signal dahinter an.
> - Wellenlänge liegt dazwischen: Es kommt höchstwahrscheinlich zu einer Überschneidung, das Signal trifft zeitgleich an, d.h. beide stören sich gegenseitig und sind nicht mehr erkennbar.
> ...


 
Cuddleman: 
Genau deshalb, halte ich es für Möglich.


----------



## onslaught (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Tolle technische Entwicklung, keine Frage. Aber ich als alter Pessimist befürchte daß in erster Linie Scharlatane eine Nutzen daraus ziehen werden. Habe da im Hinterkopf einen Vergleich mit der simplen Erfindung des Schalldämpfers für Handfeuerwaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste es dann ja mit der beschleunigten Wellenlänge gleich laufen.
> 
> Noch mal das Beispiel mit den Autos...
> Wenn ein Teil einer Kolonne wegen einem Bahnschranken halten muss, kann sich ja ein Auto nach dem Bahnübergang aus einer Seitenstraße an den vorderen Teil anschließen und wenn dann der Rest aufschließt, fällt das neue Auto nicht mehr auf.



Das Beispiel hakt nunmal:
- Es wird niemand zum anhalten gebracht
- Es wird nicht das vordere und hintere Ende einer Kolonne unterschiedlich behandelt (sondern zwei Kopien ein und derselben. Was mit Autos jetzt etwas schwer darstellbar ist und spätestens bei der Zusammenführung mit einem Auto extra in Altmetall endet  )
- Die Zahl der Signale pro Zeit am Ende ist vorgegeben, ein zusätzliches würde sowieso nicht durch die Reihenfolge auffallen
- Es gibt gar keine Seitenstraße
- Es gibt in den Systemen, die man sich vielleicht einschleusen möchte, nicht einmal den Bahnübergang





Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht, wie du mehrere Zitate in deinen Antworten einfügst, das habe ich bisher nur von dir gesehen, deshalb so.




Zitate werden mit dem Tag [quote] (oder [quote=name;postingnummer]) ein- und mit [/quote] ausgeleitet. Die kann man auch selbst setzen. (ähnlich wie z.B. [U]&[/U] einen Abschnitt als unterstrichen formatieren. Übrigens können abschnitte beliebig aufgebaut sein, man muss die Tags nicht bei jedem einzelnen Satz wiederholen)



> Da du meine Beiträge zusammengelegt hast, wirst du sicherlich festgestellt haben, das ein zeitlicher Abstand von ettlichen Minuten dazwischen war und sich die Beiträge auf zwei Threadteilnehmer separat aufteilten.
> Eine kongrete Aussage, wie lang der kurze zeitliche Abstand sein muß, steht in den Forenregeln nicht geschrieben.




Dann sei dir an dieser Stelle gesagt, dass alles mit <60 Minuten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Doppelpost zählt und alles <24h als solches zählen kann. (Ein bißchen abhängig von Art und Besucherzahl des Threads, im Zweifelsfall für den Angeklagten. Wenn jemand eine vorgeschlagene Problemlösung testet und ein paar Stunden später das Testergebnis postet, kann er damit natürlich ruhig seinen Thread updaten, so dass Abonnenten informiert werden)



> Zum anderen, passiert es (vieleicht nur bei mir) das ein verfaßter Beitrag, erst nach einer halben Stunde im Thread erscheint, was am DSL-Anschluß nicht liegen dürfte, da Pingzeit sehr kurz 16-27ms und die Geschwindigkeit mit 12000-18000Kbit/s recht hoch ist.



Posts erscheinen im Thread, sobald sie gepostet wurden (d.h. wenn nach dem Posten automatisch der Thread neugeladen wird, sollte es da sein). Es ist meines Wissens nach auch nicht möglich, denn Postingvorgang vor der Integration in den Thread abzubrechen, ohne dass das Post komplett verloren geht, beides ist direkt verknüpft. Wenn du deine Tabs also nicht nach dem Klick auf "Antworten" eine halbe Stunde offen lassen musst, bis sich etwas getan hat, dann liegt vermutlich nur ein Anzeigeproblem deines Browsers vor. Hier hilft es, den Thread komplett neu zuladen (Strg + F5), denn einige Browser stellen ihn gerne aus dem Browsercache wiederher (und da ist natürlich die alte Fassung ohne das neue Post drin)
Sollte das nicht helfen, wäre eine Meldung des technischen Problems im Feedbackbereich angebracht.



> Beschreib's für jederman mit verständlichen Worten und drück dich nicht wie ein Politiker aus, sondern setze Gleichnisse, oder etwaige Paralellen, wie es andere Threadteilnehmer versuchen (außer mir). Nicht alle die hier Lesen, sind Fachpuplikum, auch ich nicht.




Zu dem Club kann ich mich auch zählen, jedenfalls ist mir während des Studiums Datenübertragung/Kommunikation höchstens in Form von Balzverhalten begegnet. Entschuldige an der Stelle bitte, dass ich trotzdem davon ausgegangen bin, dass du mit Begriffen, die du in die Diskussion einbringst, auch vertraut bist.

Übertragung Teletext: Traditionsbedingt gibt es im Fernsehsignal eine Lücke für den Zeilensprung. Diese benötig(t)en Röhrenfernseher, die das Signal ohne weitere Aufarbeitung wiedergeben, weil sie nach Erreichen der unteren rechten Bildschirmecke etwas länger brauchen, um zur oberen linken zu Wechseln, als für die normalen Wechsel innerhalb eines Bildes. Während dieser Zeit kann kein zusätzlicher Bildinhalt ausgegeben werden. Aber natürlich hat das gesendete Signal dieses Problem nicht und es können weiter Bilder übertragen werden. Dieses bis dato ungenutzte Übertragugnspotential hat man bei der Einführung des Teletextes genutzt und überträgt dessen Bilder in der ungenutzten Lücke.
(afaik wird mitlerweile zusätzlich der sogenannte Overscan-Bereich genutzt. Dabei handelt es sich um Bereiche am Anfang und Ende jeder Zeile, die aufgrund der wechselnden Qualität und Einstellung nicht zuverlässig auf jedem Fernseher dargestellt und deswegen nicht für wichtige Bildinhalte genutzt werden konnten. Im Laufe der Zeit wurden Fernseher jedoch immer besser und hielten die Zielspezifikationen immer genauer ein, so dass der Bereich eigentlich unnötig wurde. Hätte man ihn aber verkleinert, wären die bestehenden Empfänger nicht mehr kompatibel gewesen. Stattdessen kann man diesen weiteren Übertragungsbereich, den heute niemand mehr zu Gesicht bekommt, für Zusatzinformationen nutzen. Gilt übrigens nicht nur für TV-Signale, selbst DVI beinhaltet Overscan. Der wird z.B. bei 1920x1200 Übertragungen via Single-Link-DVI verkleinert, ohne die zusätzliche Kapazitäte würde das Bild gar nicht passen)

WDM (wavelength division mulitplexing) ist das optische Gegenstück zu FDM (frequency ...) aus dem Radiobereich. D.h. man nimmt ein Signal und sendet es nur auf einer Wellenlänge (Radio Frequenz). D.h. die Information steckt nicht in der Wellenlänge als solche, sondern z.B. darin, dass das Signal mit dieser Länge ein- und ausgeschaltet wird. Parallel dazu kann auf der gleichen Glasfaser in weiteren Wellenlängenbereichen ein unabhängiges Signal übertragen werden, afaik mitlerweile deutlich über 100 Stück, analog lassen sich im gleichen Luftraum eine Vielzahl an Signalen auf unterschiedlichen Frequenzen übertragen.

Das alles hat aber wenig mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun, dass sich nun einmal nicht verschiedenen Signalen beschäftigt, sondern mit Manipulationen eines einzelnen Signals.



> Ich verstehe, mit meinen bescheidenen Verstand, das als Wegverlängerung. Mal angenommen, man könnte das Licht im Leiter eines Lichtkabel so beugen, das es sehr stark an einen Punkt/Bereich der Leiterwandung heran gelenkt wird, das dadurch eine andere ständige Reflexion an der Leiterwand entsteht, sollte sich die Laufzeit des Licht bis ans Ende des Leiters verlängern. Ich gehe dabei davon aus, das sich die übertragenen Informationen jedoch nur pulsförmig Senden lassen, dann sollte es möglich sein die gezielte Beugung so einzurichten, das aus einer Info aus 010, 001 wird. Dazu ist es nach meiner Vorstellung nötig, den Signalinhalt vor dem Beugungspunkt zu entschlüsseln, damit die gezielte Beeinflußung am Ende auch Sinn macht. Ein Lichtleiter in einem Lichtkabel ist unisoliert und emitiert Licht auch nach Außen. An der Stelle wäre das auslesen des Signals sicherlich möglich, ohne dabei den Signalweg zu unterbrechen. Kauderwelsch kommt nur am Ende an, wenn man den Inhalt nicht kennt



Eine Glasfaser für Kommunikationszwecke strahlt seitlich (so gut wie) kein Licht aus. Im Laufe der Übertragung wird das Licht millionen Male von der Wandung zurückgeworfen (bzw. es wird von vorneherein durch kontinuierliche Brechung in der Mitte gehalten und kommt nie bis an den Rand). Würde jedesmal ein bißchen die Faser verlassen, so käme kein Signal am Ende mehr an. Zwar könnte man künstlich z.B. über Aufrauhaung der Faser Licht abgreifen (macht man ja z.B. manchmal bei Beleuchtungseffekten), aber das wäre logischerweise Licht, das am anderen Ende der Faser nicht mehr ankommt. Sobald du also soviel entnimmst, dass man das auswerten könnte, merkt das auch der eigentliche Empfänger an der abnehmenden Signalqualität. Und Einschleusen ist so gar nicht möglich.
Ebensowenig würde die von dir beschriebene Methode der Manipulation innerhalb der Faser funktionieren. Denn dazu müsstest du die 1 dazu bringen, einen anderen Weg zu nehmen, als die 0en. Aber die 0en sind einfach nur Lücken ohne Licht in der Wellenlänge, in der die 1 durch Licht repräsentiert wird - die kann man nicht umleiten.
Und, ganz allgemein, wiederhole ich nochmal: Das große Problem ist und bleibt das Eindringen in die Signalbahn. Egal, was du alles mit gebogenen Glasfasern oder halbdurchlässigen Spiegeln machen willst: Du musst die Faser auftrennen, deine Technik einbauen und alles wieder verbinden.
Da kannst du auch ebensogut einen Emfpänger und eine Emitter einspleißen, so dass du das Eingangsignal einfach als Strom vorliegen hast und ein neues Signal ausgibst - ganz nach geschmack das eingehende oder eine veränderte Version desselben oder was immer du sonst willst. Nur: Bei jeder Leitung, die es wert wäre, abgehört zu werden, laufen jetzt keine wichtige Informationen zu deiner Abhörstelle. Aber ggf. ein Sondereinsatzkommando. Denn jeder, der eine Glasfaser für kritische Informationen nutzt, überprüft sie fortwährend auf derartige Probleme und sobald es zu einer Unterbrechung kommt, schrillen alle Alarmglocken.



> Ich gehöre auch dem Rest der Welt an und kann noch nicht mal mit direktem Blick auf eine High Power-LED, mit Augenschutz, das Pulsieren des Lichts feststellen, obwohl es zu Stromsparzwecken mittel Multivibrator erzeugt wird.
> Wenn man es aus dem Augenwinkel betrachtet, kann man es aber wahrnehmen, aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Pulsfrequenz. Ist die zu schnell ist auch hier das Auge zu träge.



Dann sollte man vielleicht nicht ein Auge nehmen, dessen zuverlässige Übertragungskapazität bei vielleicht 25 bps liegen würde, sondern ein modernes Sensorsystem. Oder glaubst du, man hat die Sekunde als 9,192,631,770 Schwingungen eines bestimmten Atoms definiert, OHNE deren Länge messen zu können?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



> - Die Zahl der Signale pro Zeit am Ende ist vorgegeben, ein zusätzliches würde sowieso nicht durch die Reihenfolge auffallen


Darum geht es mir ja. 
Wenn der Sender eine zusätzliche Information an einer bestimmten Stelle (der Seitenstraße ) einbaut, braucht nur noch der Empfänger wissen, wo diese zu finden ist. 
Ich vergleiche das eher mit einem Chiffriergerät.


----------



## El Sativa (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



onslaught schrieb:


> Tolle technische Entwicklung, keine Frage. Aber ich als alter Pessimist befürchte daß in erster Linie Scharlatane eine Nutzen daraus ziehen werden. Habe da im Hinterkopf einen Vergleich mit der simplen Erfindung des Schalldämpfers für Handfeuerwaffen.


 naja, da das us-verteidigungsministerium seine finger im spiel hat, wird es mit sicherheit der gesammten menschheit nützlich sein......vorausgesetzt du bist ami, foschst an spionagetechniken oder waffen rum und würdest jeden gerne zur strecke bringen, der nicht so denkt wie du.
andersrum.....die amis stecken in alles kohle, was deren "weltmacht" nutzen kann.
ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wozu man diese technik friedfertig einsetzen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir ja.
> Wenn der Sender eine zusätzliche Information an einer bestimmten Stelle (der Seitenstraße ) einbaut, braucht nur noch der Empfänger wissen, wo diese zu finden ist.
> Ich vergleiche das eher mit einem Chiffriergerät.


 
Du meinst also man schleust sich in fremde Signale ein, um verschlüsselt Daten zu übertragen?
Wäre imho einfacher, wenn man selbst ein Signal sendet und da was untermischt


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre imho einfacher, wenn man selbst ein Signal sendet und da was untermischt


 Deswegen habe ich auch das Chiffriergerät erwähnt. 

Allerdings wäre es gar keine so schlechte Idee, wenn man die eigenen verschlüsselten Nachrichten über die Leitungen von anderen schickt, denn dort würden die ja nicht danach suchen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Das "Ereignis" kannst Du dir vorstellen, wie eine Veränderung oder Beeinflussung eines Prozesses, die am Ende des Prozesses aber nicht mehr zu entdecken ist, bzw. "versteckt" wurde.
> Angenommen, man betrachtet eine Landstraße mit einem kurzen Waldabschnitt, auf der durch mehrere Autos ein Verkehrsfluss entsteht. Läuft nun hinter den z.B. ersten drei Autos ein Tier über die Straße, müssen die Autos hinter den ersten Drei abbremsen. Hat das Tier die Straße überquert, können diese wieder anfahren und die Lücke zu den ersten drei Autos aufschließen. Verlassen die Autos nun den Waldabschnitt der Landstraße, kann man als Beobachter keinen Unterschied zu der Autoformation vor dem Waldabschnitt erkennen (die Lücke durch den Wildwechsel wurde wieder aufgeschlossen, bzw. "versteckt").
> 
> Licht hat Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Immer.
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch das Chiffriergerät erwähnt.
> 
> Allerdings wäre es gar keine so schlechte Idee, wenn man die eigenen verschlüsselten Nachrichten über die Leitungen von anderen schickt, denn dort würden die ja nicht danach suchen.


 
Hoffst du 
Wenn sie aber doch was von dem (nicht unerheblichen/unstemmbaren) Aufwand zum einklinken in die Leitung mitbekommen (in deinem Fall sogar zweimal, denn du willst ja vermutlich an einen anderen Empfänger senden), dann wiegst du dich in falscher Sicherheit und die Lachen sich krum. Eine eigene Leitung, die du deinerseits auf Eindringlinge prüfen kannst, ist ggf. der bessere Ansatz.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*

Der "" sollte eigentlich kennzeichnen, dass die Aussage nicht wirklich ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Glühbirne (8. Januar 2012)

Singler schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, falsch! Licht breitet sich nur im masselosen Raum (Vakuum) mit seiner maximalen Geschwindigkeit aus. Wenn es sich durch eine Masse (bzw Gas, Wasser etc) bewegen muss, wird es abgebremst bzw. sogar zum Stillstand gebracht (Licht kann zB kein Stein passieren, wohl aber Luft und auch Glas, wenn auch bei letzterem um die Hälfe langsamer als im Vakuum).



Ohje, ja natürlich, mein Fehler.
War wohl schon zu spät...
Danke für die Berichtigung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Forscher lassen Ereignis per Zeittarnkappe verschwinden - Computerspionage möglich?*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man von Lichtgeschwindigkeit redet meint man die Geschwindigkeit des Lichtes im Vakuum. Licht durch feste Materie geleitet ist langsamer als durch das Vakuum. Lichtgeschwindigkeit


 
Ein Photon bewegt sich *immer *mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------

